
Ask HN: Why no mobile phone can also be used as a DECT phone? - _trampeltier
I just wonder since a long time, why no mobile phone also can be used as a DECT phone. Wouldn&#x27;t it be nice to connect with your companys mobile phone to your companys DECT phone network. Now I have to carry my companys DECT phone and the companys mobile phone around. It can&#x27;t be that hard to do it. Also the hardware is from different companys, so it&#x27;s not &quot;we can sell 2 phones&quot;. So why nobody does it?
======
Someone
There were dual DECT/GSM phones (Ericsson OnePhone; I don’t know whether there
were others. See
[http://www.dectweb.com/News&Views/Features/9906Dectweb.htm](http://www.dectweb.com/News&Views/Features/9906Dectweb.htm))

That was around the year 2000, though, when it wasn’t clear that GSM would be
as ubiquitous as it is now (if it were, those phones would have been named
GSM/DECT phones, I think)

Nowadays, I think the easier solution would be to have your phone call over
the company’s WiFi network. It wouldn’t be surprising if there were solutions
that would give callers the illusion your mobile had two numbers, so that your
caller ID shows your ‘landline’ number when you’re calling from your office.

------
mytailorisrich
This would require a DECT RF, baseband, and stack module in your mobile phone.

That's way too niche for anyone to spend developing on special mobile phone
model for that, and it would make no point to integrate this by default.

You could have a picocell so that you could connect your mobile phone to your
company's phone network. I believe that there are a few such products on the
market.

The 'good' solution is not to bother with a DECT phone and to simply route
everything to your company mobile phone.

------
Gibbon1
I think DECT uses narrow band GFSK modulation. And on a different set of bands
than cellular. So I think quite a bit different radio design. I think now days
you could make it work. But the answer is probably in you comment that cell
phones and DECT phones are made by different companies.

------
1e10
What is DECT?

~~~
_trampeltier
Just a normal cordels phone at home or in a company. These days they almost
all use DECT as standart for communication.

